# 1978 sylvan 14ft project



## spiderman0423 (May 29, 2012)

I have a 1960 playking( Cant find who its made by)14 ft-V that was in about the condition and a pleasure to redo,looking forward to seeing your build


----------



## TheMaestro (May 30, 2012)

Welcome, fellow Sylvan-er!


----------



## TheMaestro (May 30, 2012)

It looks alot like mine, a seabreeze, but yours seems to have a kind of transom addition/jackplate on it. You can see the additional transom brace above the 'original' one.


----------



## TheMaestro (May 30, 2012)

Or is that a crack/paintline im seeing?


----------



## jellio5 (May 30, 2012)

Well today I got the registration done got it power washed and filled it with water.............no leaks. After that was done headed to menards and got all the major stuff I need. I'll probably have to make some trips for smaller stuff. Tomorrows list starts with removing the transom and straightening the couple of dents once that's done it's time to start stripping the paint.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have to reload my pics. Had an issue with my account....i had a pretty productive day today. Started out straightening the bent rail. Once that was done I removed the old transom wood which was a terrible job and took a few hours but it's out and ready for a brand new piece of wood. Next up is stripping the paint. I started that tonight hoping to be done tomorrow or Saturday. Once that is done its time to start building the floor. Once the paint is stripped its all down hill. Can't wait to start construction.

Here's what I started with







Here a few shots of the deconstruction


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 1, 2012)

The strip down continues removing paint and a picture of the transom removed. Coming along nicely.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 1, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good aluminum cleaner....before prepping for paint I want to clean it.

I'm on the hunt for card board big enough to make my floor patterns.


----------



## flajsh (Jun 1, 2012)

jellio5 said:


> Does anyone know of a good aluminum cleaner....before prepping for paint I want to clean it.
> 
> I'm on the hunt for card board big enough to make my floor patterns.


I'm wondering where to find big cardboard also.

I'm just gonna use acetone.I'm pretty sure that's what everybody uses.


----------



## Recon (Jun 1, 2012)

I got some big cardboard pieces at my local Lowes. They were happy to give it away.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going to check the local appliance store u heard they may have some. Finish stripping paint tomorrow and make the transom.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 3, 2012)

Finally got all the paint off today. It's looking better all the time. Got the new transom made just needs to be painted. Tomorrow's project is to get the rear seat done then it's time to start on the floor.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 4, 2012)

Didn't get much done today. Tomorrow should be more productive. I did manage to get a few of the floor supports made and got the transom painted. Hoping to get more done tomorrow.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yesterday was a productive day and today should be to. I'm going to finish the front deck today and possibly get it painted will have to see how far I get. I put a clear epoxy bar top coat on my transom. Got the bilge pump installed as well. Need to install my transducer as well today. 






Getting the floor in


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Jun 5, 2012)

That's really looking good! This site has me scanning craigslist every day now looking for a boat to redo!


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 6, 2012)

Made some real progress today the floor and decking is done. I'll have some pics tomorrow morning it's looking good. Tomorrows projects will be to run wires for my electrical stuff then prep for paint and hopefully get it painted. After that I'll make my storage lockers then put the carpet on I might be ready for sea trials sooner rather than later.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 6, 2012)

Doing electrical today on finishing the back seat hopefully be ready for paint later tonight. 

Here is the completed deck and floor. I have to get one more can of spray foam to finish.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 7, 2012)

Got it primed and painted tonight tomorrow is carpet and storage and get the transom in once that's done I'll finish the electrical.


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 7, 2012)

how thick is your ply you used? looks like its gonna be heavy...


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 7, 2012)

1/2" plywood which I waterproofed.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 7, 2012)

Transom is installed but not bolted in yet need to make the piece for the outside of the boat and wires are run for the graph pics to come moving on to cutting out and building the front storage compartments also have to run wires for my inboard lighting. Hopefully I'll be installing the base carpet tonight.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Had a good day today got most of the carpet installed and the transom in but not bolted. Tomorrow I have to finish the last deck compartment finish carpeting the back and finish putting the transom in. After that put the seats in and make some cabinets in the rear of the boat.!


----------



## wihil (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice pattern on that carpet. Looks great so far!


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 9, 2012)

Didn't get a lot done today rear carpet is in and finished the front storage compartments. Tomorrow morning I'll get some pics. Plan tomorrow is to go to menards right away for some supplies then start on the rear compartments then to the store later in the pm to look for seats and a post deal for the front seat and a battery. Hoping to have all the construction stuff finished then it's on to putting all the fun stuff in..……first time ive ever lput down any type of carpet…carpet glue is not my friend. Hoping to take it out and test it early next week.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Whew.....yesterday was a marathon finally got the construction done at 4am. Here are some pics from Friday I'll get the completed pics tomorrow.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 14, 2012)

Haven't made any updates for awhile I'm done with all the major stuff and most of the minor stuff. Just messing around with small things know. 

Got a nice rubber mat for my gas tank






in this pic you can see the battery tester one of my running lights the battery shut off and pole holders






This is up in the front the two storage compartments are perfect for PFD's and rain gear and room for more






This pic shows my graph and gps mounts 






You can see my inboard charger a running light and my trolling motor plug and stern light base











Installing front seat base


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 15, 2012)

Front seat is installed tomorrow the motor goes on and the trolling motor and it's time to test it out.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 15, 2012)

Maiden voyage tomorrow evening.....hope all goes well will report back with some pics tomorrow night.


----------



## Gear Dog (Jun 15, 2012)

Good luck on the water.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 17, 2012)

The weather won out today storms and rain....heading out tomorrow morning again to try. I did manage to recess my cup holders and get the clets put on. only other bolt ons I have left are my rood holders for trolling. 

My wish list is pretty small at this point i need another seat base for the middle of the boat. Also would like to get a hydrofoil for my motor a pack of marker buoys and maybe a transom saver.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 17, 2012)

Made it out this morning all went well even caught a few fish. 
















Here's a video can't figure out how to embed

https://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd297/jellio5/681783ba.mp4


----------



## wihil (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks like she moves pretty good! 15hp E-rude on there?


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 17, 2012)

Right you are....next time out I'll bring my gos for a speed check but it moves fast enough for me


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 19, 2012)

Well yesterday I got a few little things done made an inspection hole in the back in case I need to get in there at some point. Put my rod holders for trolling on and added a battery strap for my battery box to keep the top on tight. I also made a deal to hold my gas can down. Also put some hydrofoils on my outboard to get it up on plane faster hopefully. Was planing on going fishing today but there calling for severe storms this afternoon so will see what happens. Now I'm really strugling to find things to do. Have to get a grey seat for the back of the boat on payday other than that I think I'm done.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well major flooding has stopped any project on the boat worked about 16 hours straight to save my basement. Here's some pics from my neighborhood 






https://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd297/jellio5/3aa3281f.jpg[/IMG

[img]https://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd297/jellio5/7127da6f.jpg






Yes a seal escaped the zoo and was swimming down the street


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 20, 2012)

:shock: OMG,

Is everyone ok in your household?


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 20, 2012)

Hope your family is ok!!!


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yea, Duluth got hammered with heavy rain last night. The governor declared a state of emergency and authorized the National Guard to help Duluth cope with its flood damage. 

Hang in there, jellio5.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thankfully my family is ok and because I busted my butt there's minimal damage in the basement. Good thing I was home and the sump pump didn't lose power or it would have been a disaster. There was a child swept about 8 blocks threw a culvert but by the grace of god he was rescued....could have easily been a fatality. There's hundreds of displaced folks in our kneck of the woods so I'm thankful we made it threw ok....now it's time to help those who weren't as lucky as us. I'll post some more pics shortly.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's some pics I took on my phone.
















Here's what's left of a car dealership











This pic is from up by my parents house


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 22, 2012)

Finally back to boat work today after drying out from the flood I'm still finishing little things up. I redid my wiring in the far back compartment mainly for cosmetics and it looks much better. Also put an inspection hole in the back by my bilge pump and plug. I put my rod holders for trolling on and did some other odds and ends. This weekend I'm going to get another base for a middle seat and get one more grey seat for the back. Also have to pick up a measuring deal sticker to put in the boat for slot limits around here. tomorrow my wife and daughter are going out for the first time in the boat.....pics to follow.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 22, 2012)

As seen on another post here's a list of materials and costs for this project.

Here is the parts list for everything I've got boat motor trailer

Initial boat investment - $0.00 traded a Johnson 10HP and tank for it.

I rounded everthing up to include tax I got the totals from the reciepts I saved. 

All told it looks like I have about $1800.00 into my boating since I started about 4 years ago and most of this stuff was bought over time. 

This list doesn't include fishing gear/poles/reels/tackle/license's/rain gear and some small stuff in the boat.

If I could only pay myself for the hours I spend working I'd be rich.

1978 Sylvan 14ft

Wood - I used 3 sheets of 4'x8'x1/2" thick outdoor plywood at $16.00 a sheet.
Wood water proofer 1 gallon - $8.00
Carpet - For the floors I used Foss Ecofi Status indoor/outdoor carpet charcoal grey 7'x12' at a total cost of $54.00 For the rear seat and cabinets I used Lancer Sundancer Marine back indoor/outdoor carpet in steel grey 3'x12' came to $17.00
I used 2 quarts of Florcraft indoor/outdoor carpet adhesive at $5.67 each - $12.00
I used 3 cans of Rustoleum self etching primer at $3.44 each - $11.00
I quart of Rustoleum gun metal paint - $9.00
Angel aluminum 3/4" x8' angel aluminum - $5.00
Angel aluminum 1"x8' angel aluminum - $9.00
Seat base that attaches to floor - $24.00
Seat post - $12.00
Seat base spring typ - $8.00
Seat - $39.00
Bow light - $14.00
Stearn light and base - $18.00
Stearn light pole holder - $3.00
Cigarette light plugs for phone charging ect. $5.00 each x 2 - $10.00
Interior lights - $2.00x4 - $8.00
toggle switches - $1.50 each x 3 - $5.00
Hinges - 1 piano hinge 3' long at $7.00 and 6 smaller ones at $2.00x3 - $13.00
Battery shut off - $6.00
Rear seat mount I scored at a rummage sale $2.00 (probably run $30-$40 in the store)
Misc wire conectors - $12.00
New plug - $2.00
Transom board - $5.00
Misc screws/bolts/nuts/washers - $12.00
Rod holders - $10.00
Cup holders - $6.00
Locks/hardware for cabinets - $8.00
New deep cycle battery - $70.00
Strap for battery case - $4.00
Registration for boat - $8.00
10 pack of misc bungess - $10.00
L brackets for cabinets - $15.00

Total cost - $387.00 

Things I already had that I transfered from my old boat to this one but bought about 3 years ago.

Onboard charger - $25.00 
Trolling motor plug - $18.00
Battery life indicator - $8.00
Battery box - $8.00
Bilge pump - $16.00
Bilge hardware - $10.00
Graph and hardware - $110.00
Fold up emergency paddle - $20.00
Trolling Motor - $80.00 (bought used at a garage sale)
Anchor and rope - $25.00
Clets for docking - $10.00
docking rope - $6.00
Life vests - $50.00
Misc movable and plug in lights - $25.00
Boat cover and motor cover - $60.00

Total - $480.00

Freebies 

Wire for electrical - Thanks dad
Electrical conections/shrink tube I have a ton of this stuff
Aluminum prep not sure what it's called but my neighbor who does boats gave it to me and it etched the aluminum and cleaned it worked great - Thanks Loren
sheet of alumimum I got a piece of race car aluminum from a buddy for my control panel and some brackets and my rear inspection hole. 
2"x4"x8' - I had a bunch of wood I used threw out the boat that was green treated from a fence I took down.
Staples and nuts/bolts/washers I had alot of this stuff already 
Tools - Thankfully i have alot of tools and what I don't have my dad let me borrow thankds again dad. 
Paint - I have a ton of paint both spray and brush/roller stuff and the local recycler always has something. 

15 HP Evinrude Outboard

I redid/painted/cleaned this over the winter

Initial cost - $750.00 included the tank bought from twin cities outboard
Hydro foils - $25.00
Paint - $15.00
Hose and ends - $25.00
Misc parts lower unit lube/plugs and oil - $25.00
Throtle handle parts (had a problem I had to fix last year) - $20.00

Total - $860.00

Trailer 

Initial cost - $0.00 and it has a lifetime license I traded some extra ice gear I had for it when I got my first boat several years ago.
Lights and wiring plugs - $25.00
paint and primer - $12.00

Total - $37.00

Lots of elbow grease and work to get the trailer looking like new.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 22, 2012)

Loaded up and ready for some fishing this evening


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 22, 2012)

=D> nice work! Another Sylvan Saved!


----------



## novaman (Jun 22, 2012)

Good to see You're all ok! Very nice job on that Sylvan and in an amazingly short period of time. Congrats on a really nice modification =D> 8) Hope things get back towards normal for You folks.


----------



## sharrison (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice setup. Does the boat flex much without the front or center bench? I pulled my center one out but was scared to pull any of the rest out after reading about the hull flexing real bad without them. 

Do you know what model Sylvan it is? I just bought one and it looks exactly like yours and I have no idea on the model or weight capacity/HP limit. I tried to call Sylvan today but no answer and never got a call back.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't notice any flex in the boat beyond the normal flex. One thing I did before tying the wood/aluminum into the boat is I put three big straps around it to suck it all and tight I didn't tighten the super tight just enough to suck it in slightly.

After doing some research I believe this boat is a sea man - no that's not a typo. I have a 15 on mine and there's no tag for up rating but mine would easily a 20hp i wouldn't go over 25hp. 

Got out fishing tonight with my daughter and our neighbors son beauty of a night and we caught a lot of fish.....zero issues with the boat. Only problem was the road to my fishing hole was flooded so we went to plan b which turned out well.


----------



## sharrison (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Does your boat have a 64" beam? 
I did find this https://boatspecs.iboats.com/Sylvan_Marine__14_Seaman__1977/bp/66b92849
No pics but gives some info.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 23, 2012)

I just measured my beam and it's 64" and the length is spot on. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sharrison (Jun 23, 2012)

Same as mine, so it looks like you were right on the model. I am still going to call Sylvan again and try to see if I can get a replacement plate for mine. I'll let you know what other info I come across.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 25, 2012)

My messy wiring project have to put wire loom on the exposed wires and I built a cover so I can put my oil and lube on the top. 











I hate wiring


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 25, 2012)

This wiring is for my interior lights(4) my bow and stern lights my bilge the two cigarette plug ins my bilge pump my on board charger the trolling motor plug and my battery gauge and my graph...phew didn't realize I had that much stuff I have the bow and stern lights, the bilge and interior lights hooked to switches and hooked and my battery shut off turns power off to everything.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have another mini project in the works. I picked up an old trolling motor from a rummage sale and all it needed was a switch and the mount deal was broke so fixed both. I'm working on mounting it up front on the bow of my boat. 

First step was to remove the top section to fix the mount and rewrite the switch I also removed the old handle to replace it with a longer one. 






You can see in this pic how I fixed the broken mount. I used some plumbing/electrical fittings on the top and bottom to hold it in place. Since its a bow mount it will always be all the way down anyway. 











You can see in this pic how I reworked the on/off button to change it to foot control.











Here is the foot pedal construction the only thing left to do is mount it in the boat and finish wiring it.
















You can see in this pic the longer handle I made and mounted






It's ready for paint just have to let some glue setup for awhile then prime/paint. 

I need to pick up another wiring plug to install like I have in the back so I can just plug it in. I also may brainstorm a way to move the variable speed switch from inside the unit to mount it in a little box so I can control the on/off and speed and forward/reverse without having to move. I'll still have to manually steer though. 

Next step is to figure out how to mount it.






Here's what I started with.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 30, 2012)

Almost ready to start making a bracket for the motor to mount on the bow. Tomorrows projects will be installing the foot pedal and finishing the wiring. Gotta do a little more detailing on the motir as well. Might be over kill but I'm thinking about keeping my transom mount trolling motor on the back. 

Anyone have any good links/pics/diagram for a transom mount motor in the bow.


----------



## jellio5 (Jun 30, 2012)

gathering parts during the day and going to work tonight after it cools down a bit. Plan to get the trolling motor finished tonight. Test day will come on Monday night hopefully.


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 1, 2012)

Phew I think I got everything done. I'll post some pics tomorrow of the finished product it turned out well I think. Test day on Monday.


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 1, 2012)

It's completely done


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 3, 2012)

Success the trolling motor project worked great. Wish I would have done it a long time ago.


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 4, 2012)

Officially to hit to work on the boat today....I like summer but this heat is for the birds.


----------



## TheMaestro (Jul 4, 2012)

Trolling motor setup that you did looks really good, way to be resourceful and creative!


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 4, 2012)

Can't believe it took me 4 years to change from the transom mount. Took fishing to a whole new level even on the test session the other day. I did remanufacture the mount that goes between the boat and the motor. I'll post some updated pics tomorrow. I also made the handle more sturdy and made it strong enough to make sure it doesn't go any where. Won't be able to test it again till next monday unless I get a spare hour or two between now and then.


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's some pics of the updated mount it is now a lot sturdier. Shouldn't have any more issues. Time to fish hard or find another project.


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking forward to testing the Navionics app I got for my iPhone today....looking to trade garmin Nuvi 1450 with case and both wall and car charger included. Unit accepts lake master chips. I'm looking for a good lower end fish finder preferably with color. Pm me if you have something.


----------



## scedistofisher (Jul 7, 2012)

Boat looks awesome man!


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 9, 2012)

Finally some spare time tomorrow evening to take the boat out. Have to test the trolling motor updates I made and the Navionics app.......I don't even care if I catch a fish.


----------



## sharrison (Jul 9, 2012)

Love the way it turned out. 
I'm finally getting to work on mine. Do you have any pics of the under bracing you used on the floor? I am about to start on that part and wasn't sure how I wanted to do it so it's real solid.
Hoping to have mine done in a week or two. Told myself I wasn't going fishing until it's done, So I need to tighten up..

Thanks


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't have any pics of the bracing but I ran 2"x4"s width wise threw the boat. I used card board for templates for the 2x4's. I also put water proofing on all the 2x4's before installing. I will try and make a drawing later today to show further details.


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 10, 2012)

Great night on the lake tonight....my trolling motor project had zero issues and the Navionics app worked great perfect weather and hungry fish in ready to go again tomorrow.....I need to think of another project on the boat to keep me busy.


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 11, 2012)

Today's project was boat guides for the trailer turned out pretty good after a few attempts. I'm hoping this will make loading easier especially at night. Pics to come tomorrow morning in the light. 

Hhhhmmm what project to tackle tomorrow


----------



## offermanb (Jul 11, 2012)

Very very nice boat i just started working on mine a 1958 sea king a little over 2 weeks ago i hope it turns out half as good as yours very nice love it


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 11, 2012)

Here's some pics of the trailer guides I made they are only partially done I'm in the process of wiring up some small LEDs that will be installed powered by a lithium battery I can turn on at night if needed since I unplug my trailer lights when I launch and load. I also made a little deal for my daughter to identify keeper fish do she doesn't have to ask every time if it's a keeper. I put some glow in the dark tape on them as well and they shin really good at night.


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 13, 2012)

Going motor boating tomorrow.......yaahhhooo


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 13, 2012)

Going motor boating tomorrow.......yaahhhooo


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 16, 2012)

Tested the boat guides on Saturday and they worked awesome didn't even need to use my winch. I think I'll make a little video of it next time I go out and post it. The led lights I added work great when it's dark out for guiding purposes. I may add a piece of flat aluminum for support on the bottom of the guides.


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 20, 2012)

PHEW.....Tuesday was a rough one for the boat I broke my boat guide on the trailer then I broke my battery shut off switch then on the way home my wiring was hanging on the ground. Got it all fixed back up and ready to go. On the bright side we caught tons of fish.


----------



## jellio5 (Jul 23, 2012)

Great night on the lake Saturday caught a lot of fish and the sunset was great . Foes anyone out there have a used graph they would like to trade I have a Garmin 1450 gps unit up for trade if anyone is interested.


----------



## mattaudio (Aug 29, 2012)

jellio-- curious about your Garmin. It works with the Navionics SD cards? Also, what's the difference between Navionics on a smartphone vs Navionics on the Garmin? I've been trying to figure out an affordable GPS system for another boater in the family who doesn't have a smartphone, and his old old GPS12 finally bit the dust. Trying to decide between a street-style GPS with Navionics card, or some sort of Android tablet with GPS and the Navionics app. Thanks! -Matt, Mpls


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 27, 2012)

First of all those flooding pics are crazy! I'm glad to hear you and yours are ok.

Also those floors are nice, where did you get them from?


----------



## fishingmich (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey J nice looking rig! I was curious about how wide your boat is at the bottom? I wanted to put some storage in similar to what you did but I wasn't sure how wide I wanted it. I have a 16 ft Smokercraft with a 66" beam. How wide are your storage boxes and how much space do you have in between? I was going to run them from bench to bench, but I like the fact that you didn't. It leaves a little room for a cooler or what not. Nice job.


----------

